# Maia Mailguard - 32bit compatibility



## Vaclav Prokop (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi,

I want to ask why the maia port is available only with 32bit compatibility. In FreeBSD 10.0 it worked well under amd64 (custom kernel, removed compatibility).

And the second question is, do you still use maia? It seems that the project is dead and there isn't any alternative?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a web application, as such there's no difference between 32 and 64 bit. The only bit that's specifically 32 bit is archivers/rar.

```
# archviers/rar is a 32-bit binary port, we don't want the install to fail
# at that port, therefore we will block instantly here if the platform does
# not suit rar.
.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MRAR}
IA32_BINARY_PORT= yes
RUN_DEPENDS+= rar:${PORTSDIR}/archivers/rar
.endif
```


----------



## Vaclav Prokop (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for information. Maia still does not work for me on FreeBSD 10.1 I hope I will find problem soon.


----------

